# George update



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Some new pics of George age 13 weeks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just what I needed on this wet & dull day ... fab puppy ....

Still Gorgeous ...... George


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

He is such a looker - always looks so clean too - what sort of bone is he eating?
desperate for a cockapoo cuddle - wishing my holiday away now x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fabulous photos Jayne! He certainly is still gorgeous! I took a photo yesterday of Luna enjoying a bone - it's so lovely to see. George looked like he was loving it.

Xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Fabulous photos Jayne! He certainly is still gorgeous! I took a photo yesterday of Luna enjoying a bone - it's so lovely to see. George looked like he was loving it.
> 
> Xx


Aw thanks. He loves lamb bones but they do give him a bit of the runs. Maybe a bit rich on his young tum, but love seeing him devour them. He has chicken wings too but haven't left him alone with one yet as I think he would try and eat it in one! Post the pic of Luna and her bone if you can, would love to see


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> He is such a looker - always looks so clean too - what sort of bone is he eating?
> desperate for a cockapoo cuddle - wishing my holiday away now x


Its a lamb rib and spine bone from Natural Instinct. I halved it as it was quite big


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Jayne he definitely still is ..... gorgeous


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great photos again of George love him ,Crumble loves her lamb ribs to


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

As gorgeous as ever! Love him!

Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou everyone x George says thanks too


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow he has grown so much and is totally gorgeous xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

mandym said:


> wow he has grown so much and is totally gorgeous xxx


thankyou, it's 21.12pm and George is currently digging in the garden!!!!!!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh he is just gorgeous!!!
x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Nom, nom, nomm....George thinks his bones are yummy, and I think George is yummy. :hug:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

George is so cute, you must be sooooooooo happy with him


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

caradunne said:


> George is so cute, you must be sooooooooo happy with him


Yes thankyou we love him to bits


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Jayne, George is just so .....GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou xx


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

what a fluffball! & liking the name! xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou Jen


----------

